# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Drawbot

## Airicist

vimeo.com/matthewlim

----------


## Airicist

Drawbot introduction
January 30, 2015




> Drawbot is a wireless pen plotter robot that has no work area limitations. This is unlike most pen plotters in both the open source community and the commercial sector. It is more broadly speaking an exploration into tetherless, free-roaming digital fabrication tools.

----------

